

I Only Work on "Shiny" Projects - jcolman
https://medium.com/design-founders/847701785dae

======
jcolman
Unshiny products may not make your friends envious, but it's where the real
impact is, not to mention learning and passion. Just substitute each instance
of "Designer" in the article with "Engineer" or "Founder".

~~~
amitparikh
Yes, agree. Another section header in the blog post could very well have been
"Unshiny = Opportunity"

